# 100 moves challenge!



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

I know i'm not that fast (and my cube keeps locking up al the time) so i created this test to see how my turnspeed is compared to other cubers.

I know that there already exists a list over most turns in one minute but for me one minute is to long time for keeping up maximum speed. 

*The rules are simple:* just do R U R' U' all the time. When your cube returns to a solved state you have don 24 moves. So it's easy to know that you have done 100 moves without counting - just turn as crazy hippopotamus (or what ever ) until your cube has been solved 4 times and then just do one more R U R' U'! 
It's ok to hold the cube when you start sins it's only the turnspeed we want to measure.

*After some questions: *The rule is that every second move has to be on a side 90 degrees to the previous and that the sequence takes you back to a solved cube after 24 moves. So you can do R' U R U' or U R U' R' or L U L' U' or any variation of this! Just don't forget to ad four more moves in the end to get to 100! 

I tested this on the Swedish forum svekub.se first and this is *The Swedish ranking to date*: 

Gunnar Krig 7.19 = 13.91 TPS - He only tried ones 

Adam Kjörk 7.61 = 13.14 TPS 

Simon Westlund 7.81 = 12.80 TPS 

Marcus Hermansson 9.23 = 10.83 TPS 

Daniel Löfström 9.94 = 10.06 TPS

Oliver Andersson 10.80 = 9.26 TPS

Dennis Nilsson 11 = 9.09 TPS

Niklas Almelund 11.95 = 8.37 TPS 

*Tommy Gustavsson 13.69 = 7.30 TPS - i stink!*  

Tommy Holm 15.90 = 6.29 TPS 

Erik Bergman 16.51 = 6.06 TPS 

Mats Bergsten 35.18 = 2.84 TPS 

Kenneth Gustavsson 36.95 = 2.71 TPS - with three pops!

*International ranking:*

Patrick Jameson - USA. 6.55 = 15.27 TPS.

Samlambert – Canada. 6.85 = 14.6 TPS 

Sarah Strong – Canada. 7.63 = 13.11 TPS

John-Michael Clay – USA. 7.71 = 12.97 TPS

Simon Crawford - United Kingdom. 7.86 = 12.72 TPS 

bamman1108. 7.98 = 12.53 TPS 

Nitin Prasad – USA. 7.99 = 12.52 TPS 

Kickflip1993 – Austria. 8.07 = 12.39 TPS

Leeho - England. 8.12 = 12.31 TPS 

Noah Ehrich – USA. 8.50 = 11.76 TPS 

Gparker - USA. 8.75 = 11.43 TPS 

John Hallmark – USA. 8.94 = 11.19 TPS

Emerson Herrmann – USA. 8.98 = 11.14 TPS 

FDK 1. 9.05 = 11.05 TPS 

James Kobel – USA. 9.06 =11.04 

Charles Huynh – USA. 9.30 = 10.75 TPS

Maxwell L. – USA. 9.38 = 10.66 TPS

Michael Gottlieb – USA. 9.44 = 10.59 TPS. 

Cornelius Dieckmann. 9.46 = 10,57 TPS

Darkzelkova. Canada. 9.46 = 10.57 TPS 

Mohamad Azraei – Malaysia. 9.66 = 10.35 TPS

Hadley Sheffield – USA. 9.78 = 10.22 TPS 

speedcuber1355 . 10.13 = 9.87 TPS 

IamWEB – USA. 10.22 = 9.78 TPS 

Erlend Danielsen – Norway. 10.44 = 9.58 TPS 

Sn3kyPandaMan – USA. 10.80 = 9.26 TPS 

Unknown.soul. 10.87 = 9.20 TPS

Erlend Danielsen – Norway. 11.25 = 8.89 TPS 

ManuK – India. 11.98 = 8.35 TPS. 

**** van Zalinge – Netherlands. 11.99 = 8.34 TPS. I'm sorry! Your first name is not allowed in this forum  

Reptar. 12.37 = 8.08 TPS

Wuqiong Fan – China. 12.42 = 8.05 TPS 

Micael. 12.51 = 8.0 TPS 

speedcuber1355. 13.1 = 7.63 TPS 

Mike Hughey – USA. 15.59 = 6.41 TPS

Scigatt – Canada. 17 = 5.88 TPS 

François Courtès – France. 23.33 = 4.29 TPS


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 19, 2009)

8.07 after a couple of tries
Gugl David


----------



## leeho (Mar 19, 2009)

Uhh..i got 8.85. Ill try again XD

Edit: 8.12...I want to try to get sub 8 x]


----------



## Samlambert (Mar 19, 2009)

6.85 seconds


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 19, 2009)

7.98 after like 100 tries. It's 12.53 TPS


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 19, 2009)

6.55 after like 5 tries.


----------



## Kidstardust (Mar 19, 2009)

correct me if iam wrong but 4 times complete and then four times.. or???


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2009)

My best of 5 tries:
15.59 = 6.41 TPS

So I stink too.

Surely Kenneth isn't that bad, is he? I guess this is a move I'm kind of good at (relatively speaking) because I orient corners separately using the inverse of this for BLD.


----------



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

4 times to solved state, 24 x 4 = 96 then 4 more moves = one more R U R' U' alg. 
Kenneth (my brother) had three pops on his only try


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

8.94 = 11.19 TPS ;/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> My best of 5 tries:
> 15.59 = 6.41 TPS
> 
> So I stink too.
> ...



Haha, he's done better. But on this try he used his loosest and fastest cube and popped 3 times


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2009)

7.63 after 4 tries  13.11 TPS


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

O_O
I'm not even gonna try yet because I'm slow of this for whatever reason. In his 6.57 vid, Yu Nakajima proves to be insanely fast at it.

I'm better doing U R U' R', which is the same thing backwards. I finally Sub-10'd that 4 times (96 moves), and then Sub-9'd it.  What about everyone else?

Sorry for the hijacking your thread, it happens here.


----------



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

Well i think it's ok to do it backwards also, sins it's only turnspeed we are looking for


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

coinman said:


> Well i think it's ok to do it backwards as well!



I feel like I'd be cheating, because one way I'm a lot faster at than the other.

What the heck, I'll do both.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah. I did it another way... it's MUCH faster!

I do R' U R U'.. I will definitely get sub 8 tomorrow, can't cube any more today, gotta go to bed


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> coinman said:
> 
> 
> > Well i think it's ok to do it backwards as well!
> ...



I bet a lot of people who has posted in this thread has done it differently, It's actually just doing a 100 moves as fast as possible, no matter how you do it.. but this is probably the fastest way..


----------



## reptar (Mar 19, 2009)

I got 12.37 after a few tries so 8 TPS


----------



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > coinman said:
> ...



Yes for my sake you can do it in any order you want just as long as you do every second move on a different axel of the cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 19, 2009)

8.98 first try...felt kinda locky which was annoying. :\ The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 19, 2009)

first try 13.32: 7.5 TPS

best:13.1 7.6 TPS


(with rubik's store bought)


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R


 nah, I think it would be (R R')* 50


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 8.98 first try...felt kinda locky which was annoying. :\ The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R



R R' x50

???

EDIT: >_<


----------



## Gunnar (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 8.98 first try...felt kinda locky which was annoying. :\ The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R



Really? I don't think I can turn the R-layer 3+ times the whole way around in a second...


----------



## Crossed (Mar 19, 2009)

I got 11.25 after some tries.
I'm gonna break 9tps tomorrow when I'm sitting correctly.


----------



## TMOY (Mar 19, 2009)

23.33 after a few tries. I'm definitely not good at that kind of stupid stuff


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 19, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R
> ...


I vote for (R' U R)33 R'


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 19, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 8.98 first try...felt kinda locky which was annoying. :\ The fastest way to do 100 moves is R R R R R R R R R R R R R R



Every second move has to be on another side, as Tommy (coinman) mentioned.

(100th post)


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 19, 2009)

10.22 = 9.78 TPS - This was very hard for me to get.

But using U R U' R':
8.93 = 11.20 TPS - PB (w/o last 4 moves) is 8.84, so this almost a tie. Never got sub-10 until yesterday


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 19, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Every second move has to be on another side



L R L' R'?


----------



## Micael (Mar 19, 2009)

12.51 = 8.0 tps

I'm happy with it. I thought it was going to take 20-30sec.


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 19, 2009)

Are we going by qtm, stm, htm, or sqtm here?

For qtm, M2UM2U2M2UM2 is 20 moves. So 5 times the H perm is 100 moves. But for STM, that's only 35 moves.


----------



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > Every second move has to be on another side
> ...



I doubt that would be faster  but lets say that the rule is that every second move has to be on a side 90 degrees to previous.


----------



## (X) (Mar 19, 2009)

I also think R' U R U' is faster, can I do that???


----------



## Ellis (Mar 19, 2009)

(X) said:


> I also think R' U R U' is faster, can I do that???



yes, I think a lot of people prefer that, including me. Although I actually do it as U R U' R', same thing though.


----------



## coinman (Mar 19, 2009)

After some questions: The rule is that every second move has to be on a side 90 degrees to the previous and that the sequence takes you back to a solved cube after 24 moves. So you can do R' U R U' or U R U' R' or L U L' U' or any variation of this! Just don't forget to ad four more moves in the end to get to 100!


----------



## Scigatt (Mar 19, 2009)

Say...17 sec. at best...5.88 TPS

The avg was more like 20 sec...5 TPS

Oh, and I used L' U' L U.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 19, 2009)

On my first try: 9.49
That's better than I thought I would get.
EDIT: 8.99, yay, si 11.12 TPS
EDIT: Even better, 8.55
EDIT: 7.99 Seconds this time. So 12.5 TPS almost exactly.


----------



## NoahE (Mar 19, 2009)

8.50 after one try i'll try more later


----------



## Gparker (Mar 20, 2009)

8.75on the first try  after doing an average of 50 with H perm (1.47)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2009)

I got a 9.44 doing (RUR'U')25. 10.59 tps.

Also got 9.62 doing (R'U'RU')25. That gets solved in 5 repetitions, by the way, so you have to solve it 5 times. You guys should try this, it's tricky


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting.R'U'RU' isn't quite as fast for me, but it has a weird feel to it.
I do both of the U's with mu left index finger.

btw, like my signature


----------



## qqwref (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah, you can't do them both with your left index, it's slow that way (because then your left index has to do twice as much work). I use my right thumb for the first U'.

PS: (R'U'RU')5 is the 180-degree U center twister for supercubes. So there's actually a use to getting fast at it


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Nah, you can't do them both with your left index, it's slow that way (because then your left index has to do twice as much work). I use my right thumb for the first U'.
> 
> PS: (R'U'RU')5 is the 180-degree U center twister for supercubes. So there's actually a use to getting fast at it



try using your thumb for the second U', I think its much more fluid.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 20, 2009)

9.78 = 10.22 TPS


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 20, 2009)

7.71 (L' U L U') = 12.97 TPS


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2009)

It's too noisy so I can't in good conscience do it while people are studying but I think I'm around 10s.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh c'mon dene, you're faster than that. Don't be so modest.


----------



## ManuK (Mar 20, 2009)

11.98,(RUR'U') first try. 8.34 TPS


----------



## Dene (Mar 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Oh c'mon dene, you're faster than that. Don't be so modest.



Na I'm a slow turner honestly. I think the best I ever got was about 10tps. (Although it's not as if I check regularly, or ever).


----------



## Werner (Mar 20, 2009)

I tried doing this for one minute 
32 * 4 * 6 / 60 = 12,8


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 20, 2009)

16.66 = 6tps

after a few tries: 11.99 (8.34)


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

12.42
I suck at this.

29.28
OH
25.78


----------



## FDK 1 (Mar 20, 2009)

first try-10.66--9.43 tps
2nd try-9.05--11.05 tps
3rd try-9.06--11.04 tps
4th try-9.13--10.95 tps
5th try-9.42--10.62 tps


----------



## MTGjumper (Mar 20, 2009)

7.86s, so 12.72 tps.

Also, I reckon Breanden could get an insane time on this.


----------



## coinman (Mar 21, 2009)

I have now added a international ranking list to the first page!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

You should put the swedish cubers times in the international one aswell..

Then I can see what I'll be ranked internationally  Although there's A LOT of people out there who could do faster than me that havn't tried this yet...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

My record is now 7.96.. sub 8 at least. But I stopped the timer badly and I did 1 move too much


----------



## mazei (Mar 21, 2009)

10.13 first try. 9.71 second try. 9.66 third try. Dont bother anymore. so yeah. 9.66. 10.35 TPS.


----------



## JLarsen (Mar 21, 2009)

10.80 = like 10 TPS


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 21, 2009)

9.30 = 10.75 TPS


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 21, 2009)

can the admin please remove my name from the censored list?

btw, it's **** (or without the censorship D.I.C.K.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 21, 2009)

Cornelius Dieckmann:

9.46 = 10,57 TPS


----------



## darkzelkova (Mar 21, 2009)

I got 9.46


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 21, 2009)

I got 7.81 now BTW.. I will become second in Sweden, just wait


----------



## Crossed (Mar 22, 2009)

Erlend Danielsen – Norway. 10.44 = 9.58 TPS 
I really wanna break sub 10 seconds.


----------



## maxcube (Mar 22, 2009)

Maxwell L. - USA

Trial 1: 10.09s - 9.91 TPS

Trial 2: 11.11s - 9 TPS 

Trial 3: 9.38s - 10.66 TPS 

Trial 4: 10.16s - 9.84 TPS

Trial 5: 9.88 - 10.12 TPS


----------



## James Kobel (Mar 22, 2009)

What if I used RU'R'F? I got 11.04 tps.


----------



## Dene (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok so I had a few tries at UPenn, and I was right. My best time was 10.03 I think.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 22, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> What if I used RU'R'F? I got 11.04 tps.



Do you do that faster than R U R' U'?? 

I think it's Okay.. it should be. Since the axel changes after every move.


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got my dian sheng now I average around 11

my best: 10.13

A corner cap in my dian sheng popped out and wont go back in...

They have corner caps right?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 22, 2009)

10.87. 
Not so great at this.


----------



## Aeonstorm (Apr 17, 2009)

Omg, you guys are freaks. I can only get about 15 seconds, cos I can't mantain that speed without locking or just screwing up a move, which takes like half a second to a full second to correct.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

Feliks Zemdegs - Australia

6.84 - 14.62 TPS - will be back with more.
EDIT: Can't get any faster, at least I claimed 2nd place.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 17, 2009)

I got an 8.24  (the RUR'U' one.) It was beast, no lockups at all. 12.14 tps ^_^


----------



## holypasta (Apr 18, 2009)

i only have 1 TPS


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Apr 18, 2009)

13.19... and I did an extra RUR'U'... LOL
7.58150114TPS? Woah?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 18, 2009)

my best is 8.76 11.46 TPS I suck at not M-slice moves

anyone try this OH  44.22 - 2.26 TPS


----------



## Ellis (Apr 18, 2009)

holypasta said:


> i only have 1 TPS



It takes you 4 seconds to do RUR'U'?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> anyone try this OH  44.22 - 2.26 TPS



24.91 (4.01 tps) first try. And I still use my index finger for R'


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 18, 2009)

5 times: 16.76 sec
4 times with last RUR'U': 12.80 sec
I could have done better if I hadn't have that pop 11 times while doing it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 19, 2009)

My best after a couple tries is 9.16.


----------



## Red (Apr 19, 2009)

this is a pretty cool idea, i'll give it a try now and edit this post with my first time...

22.46...ouch...
4.45 TPS

4th try:
19.75
5.06 TPS

Later try:
16.46
6.075 TPS


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 19, 2009)

3rd try:
8.44 -> 11.8tps

5th try:
7.61 -> 13.1tps

No better after 15 or so more... but I tied the 7.61 again


----------



## holypasta (Apr 19, 2009)

Ellis said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > i only have 1 TPS
> ...



indeed.

but... you do understand that i was joking, right?


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 19, 2009)

I did an average of 5 and my average was 10.21(9.79 tps) with a best of 9.65(10.36 tps). It's a nice way to train my left hand to be faster, and to get my finger tricks to be more accurate.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 1, 2013)

8.35 after 10 tries- 11.98 TPS


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

lol 6.50


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 1, 2013)

6.30


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

Someone grab breandan vallance or Rowe hessler


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> My best of 5 tries:
> 15.59 = 6.41 TPS



I decided to try again (4 years later). 13.16 = 7.60 TPS. (Only now it's with a Zhanchi.) How can I still be this bad? I'm going to work on this - surely I can do lots better than this.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

11.02
My cube kept on locking up :/


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 1, 2013)

OMG, I got 11.87, 11.56 on my second attempt, then rapidly went downhill. I've just done this about 5 times and my hand aches. I wonder if doing this till both hands hurt for a few days would increase TPS?!


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> OMG, I got 11.87, 11.56 on my second attempt, then rapidly went downhill. I've just done this about 5 times and my hand aches. I wonder if doing this till both hands hurt for a few days would increase TPS?!


What about doing it OH to try increase tps?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 1, 2013)

14.04 on ss 2x2. Whoa! Beat mike Hughey!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

7.07 -> 14.14 TPS ill do it again when I'm awake.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 1, 2013)

7.05 my wrist is hurting now 

EDIT: 6.27


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 1, 2013)

11.357 on Zhanchi. 11.986 U R U' R'.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 1, 2013)

7.08
14.12 TPS

With that TPS I should be able to sove a cube with 60 moves in 4.25 (because logic).
WR, here I come!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 1, 2013)

7.74 = 12.9199 TPS R' U R U'

I can do better because this is with some locks... but nevermind. Good enough.


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2013)

7.03, 6.55 with U R U' R'


----------



## qqwref (Jun 1, 2013)

I got a 7.62... lol


----------



## Julian (Jun 1, 2013)

7.16 was my second try and now I can't get better


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 1, 2013)

9.58 M' U*50. Yeah over 10 tps!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 1, 2013)

7.48


----------



## solvelecewbe (Jun 1, 2013)

9.14=10.94 tps

I wonder if the score on this is proportional to time. I average 26 seconds.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 1, 2013)

8.60 = 11.63 TPS

Very pleased with this, it took me 26 attempts lol. This is a very good warmup practice, I'm gonna start practicing this.

Edit: Regarding the above post:

I average ~23

Edit 2:

8.09 very next try
12.36TPS


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 1, 2013)

7.82...


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 1, 2013)

Sa967St said:


> 7.63 after 4 tries  13.11 TPS



6.71. Good to know I've improved a bit in 4 years.  Although I think it's mostly because I'm using a smaller (55mm) cube.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 1, 2013)

9.93 in like 20 tries, I suck. :S But I'm actually pretty pleased with it considering my crappy cube, it's not lubed and locks up and pops all the time, I really have to get a new 3x3.

edit: just got 9.21, now I really wanna go for sub-9


----------



## cannon4747 (Jun 1, 2013)

guhong v2 Avg 8.24 = 12.14 TPS


8.68
8.13
8.05
7.96
8.40

funs cube Avg 8.14 = 12.29

7.81
7.84
8.58
8.47
8.00

does this mean when I'm sexy I get 12 TPS? I'd much rather have done R' U R U' instead... but whatevs


----------



## emolover (Jun 1, 2013)

6.38~15.7 TPS

I want a sub 6 now.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 1, 2013)

6.173 after 2 tries. 16.2 tps. woot >_>

Edit - 6.017. 16.6 tps.


----------



## Bestsimple (Jun 1, 2013)

6.70


----------



## Maskow (Jun 1, 2013)

I did 50 attempts (R U R' U'):

single 5.51 -> 18.15 TPS
avg5 6.17 -> 16.21 TPS
avg12 6.37 -> 15.70 TPS


----------



## Bestsimple (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh wow that's awesome!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 1, 2013)

6.11 Green ZhanChi
6.91 unstickered purple glittering WTF moyu (hard to fast when you have to count the moves XP)


----------



## tx789 (Jun 1, 2013)

8.34 with keyboard


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 1, 2013)

third try 6.78 ~ 14.75 tps. I hate sexy moves.

inverse sexy move is much faster


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks that R' F R U' is faster than R U R' U' or other 2gen variants?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 1, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that R' F R U' is faster than R U R' U' or other 2gen variants?




No of course not.

6.78 at 14.74 tps


Edit: 6.60 on mah Fangshi


----------



## KongShou (Jun 1, 2013)

6.23 -> 16.05


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 1, 2013)

8.22 seconds after like 7 tries


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jun 1, 2013)

7.22 on mega = 13.85 TPS

I'm slower on 3x3 (lol). best attempt was 8.65 = 11.56 TPS


----------



## Renslay (Jun 1, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> 7.22 on mega = 13.85 TPS
> 
> I'm slower on 3x3 (lol). best attempt was 8.65 = 11.56 TPS



Probably because on mega you have to turn less than 90 degrees on a side.


----------



## Ellsming (Jun 1, 2013)

M' U M U <-- is that legal?

only got 9.76TPS on it but still.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2013)

7.00
pruf that i cant turn fast


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 1, 2013)

7.55 on guhong v1. Most of my other cubes tend to pop.


----------



## Litz (Jun 1, 2013)

6.54 after 3 tries (U R U' R'). This was after a normal 3x3 ao100 though so I was warmed up (I'm a slow turner).


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 1, 2013)

8.47 = 11.8 TPS on 4th try.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> 7.74 = 12.9199 TPS R' U R U'
> 
> I can do better because this is with some locks... but nevermind. Good enough.



How fast can you do it OH?

TH:
6.75 = 14.81 TPS

OH:
12.22 = 8.18 TPS

I don't think I can do much faster than this because it was basically top speed without any lockups.
I'm surprised I got that fast with OH, as I can barely do (R U R' U')*6 at that TPS.
I wonder how fast a small kitten can do this...


----------



## CubicNL (Jun 1, 2013)

lol, i had 9,08 = 11,01 TPS


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

7.07


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 1, 2013)

you guys are so fast  I got 13.90


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 1, 2013)

6.9 After about 7-8 try's which is == 14.4 TPS


----------



## Carrot (Jun 1, 2013)

Odder said:


> 6.11 Green ZhanChi
> 6.91 unstickered purple glittering WTF moyu (hard to fast when you have to count the moves XP)



5.84 SS mega :3


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 1, 2013)

Odder said:


> 5.84 SS mega :3



Could you please do R' L R L' * 25 on Pyraminx? Or any variation?


----------



## TDM (Jun 1, 2013)

First try: 15.91, or 6.3 TPS. Second time was 17.13... then 19.33. Then 20.86. I'm just getting worse! I really can't wait for my ZhanChi to come; this cube sucks.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 1, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> How fast can you do it OH?
> 
> TH:
> 6.75 = 14.81 TPS
> ...



9.27 OH --> 10.79 OH tps
9.65, 9.72, 9.98, (10.86), 9.85, 10.37, 10.07, 9.35, (9.27), 9.59, 10.40, 10.37 = 9.94 avg12


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 1, 2013)

7.88 first try
7.25 second


----------



## KCuber (Jun 1, 2013)

6.08 = 16.44 tps
I can do better


----------



## Riley (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm finding it hard to get sub-8... 7.89 best so far.


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2013)

6.35 after like 12 tries.. = 15.748 TPS. This was the only one without lockups..


----------



## JO5561 (Jun 2, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> I wonder how fast a small kitten can do this...



lol, for a second I thought you literally meant "a small kitten" instead of the cuber


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 2, 2013)

KCuber said:


> 6.08 = 16.44 tps
> I can do better



How you so fast?


----------



## RebelKeithy (Jun 3, 2013)

Best I could get was 10.44s = 9.57tps


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2013)

where is luke bruce


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

6.02=16.61 TPS


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> 6.02=16.61 TPS



y u no sub 6


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

uniacto said:


> y u no sub 6


Because I suck.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jun 3, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Because I suck.


Wait never mind, just got a 5.96 lol


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

uyneb2000 said:


> Wait never mind, just got a 5.96 lol



... shoot.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 4, 2013)

5.84, R' U R U'.


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 4, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> 5.84, R' U R U'.



Wat, nice!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 4, 2013)

8.30. R U R' U' Blargh.


----------



## Chrisalead (Jun 5, 2013)

First try : 6.95, R' U R U'.


----------



## angham (Jun 6, 2013)

7.47


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2013)

5.13 is my fastest for mega


----------



## windhero (Jun 7, 2013)

10.88 out of like first tries, poo 

I suppose my TPS could be better but I'm too bad at look ahead to focus on that now.


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 9, 2013)

6.19 with a slight lock-up. I Could probably sub-6 

Edit: 6.02


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 9, 2013)

5.55

edit: 5.37


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 9, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.55
> 
> edit: 5.37



Wat, sub 5 should be possible


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jun 9, 2013)

I just did this twice and got 10.26 both times :O


----------



## avgdi (Jun 9, 2013)

R U R' U' 8.96 first try = 11.16 tps
That's actually better than I thought I would do.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

5: 00:06.67 x 
4: 00:07.41 x 
3: 00:07.04 x 
2: 00:07.31 x 
1: 00:07.47 x 

Average 7.18 | Average TPS 13.9


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 13, 2013)

First try: 7.28 
I surprised myself.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 13, 2013)

stevecho816 said:


> Wat, sub 5 should be possible



my best is 5.18.. but that's mega


----------



## soup (Jun 13, 2013)

Mouse sim here; 4.302 tps

Ed: Tried again to get 4.793 tps


----------



## coinman (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice to see my old competition and thread revived. I'll see if I get the time to make a new highscore list, or if anyone else bothered to do one so I can put it on the first page


----------



## coinman (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey i got 13.18 today


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jun 30, 2013)

My best using R' F R U' was 5.29


----------



## ncube (Jun 30, 2013)

8.24 first try


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

6.78, 7.34, 7.10, 6.94, 7.29, 6.51, 7.18, 7.07, 6.81, 6.66, 6.15, DNF (Explosion)

Average: 6.93
Mean: 6.89
Name: Not Revealing


----------



## cubeone (Sep 8, 2013)

Bump. 5.62 best using R' F R U' =17.8 TPS


----------



## ahmfast1 (Sep 8, 2013)

6.85 with using U R U' R'


----------



## maxcube (Sep 8, 2013)

R U' R' U
6.51 = 15.36 TPS


----------



## Stefan (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes said:


> Cornelius Dieckmann:
> 
> 9.46 = 10,57 TPS



7.74 = 12.92 TPS yaeh I beat Conny.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 8, 2013)

5.14 = 19.56 TPS

R U' R' U


----------



## TDM (Sep 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> First try: 15.91, or 6.3 TPS. Second time was 17.13... then 19.33. Then 20.86. I'm just getting worse! I really can't wait for my ZhanChi to come; this cube sucks.


Now with a much better cube and using R' U R U': 12.72 (7.86 TPS).


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2013)

R U R' U' 5.98


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Can someone please film themselves doing 100 moves in sub 5.5 seconds please? I'd like to watch it, and I'm sure other will too


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Sep 8, 2013)

Does it matter what cube like 2x2 3x3


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 8, 2013)

As long as it's 100 moves on a cube, then I think it's fine...


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 8, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> Can someone please film themselves doing 100 moves in sub 5.5 seconds please? I'd like to watch it, and I'm sure other will too



I only got that once, and now i'm wondering if i accidentally only solved the cube 3 times and not 4  i'm trying to get a good time on film right now


----------



## Zoé (Sep 8, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> As long as it's 100 moves on a cube, then I think it's fine...



like 5.1x for megaminx?


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 8, 2013)

5.11 

edit: wat 4.34... must be a mistake

I see to be able to sub-5 easy...
edit: owait, not anymore


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Sep 8, 2013)

5.70, that's the best i got on cam



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Carrot (Sep 8, 2013)

Robert Yau:


Spoiler: Video: 5.18 megaminx 100 turns


----------



## nccube (Sep 8, 2013)

6.20 for R U' R' U = 16.13 TPS


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 8, 2013)

Couldn't you do
M'M'UUM'M'UU over and over again?

And pretend it doesn't simplify into M2U2


----------



## thesolver (Nov 8, 2013)

9.234s first try.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Nov 8, 2013)

5.96 with Dayan 2x2 25x sexy move


----------



## larosh12 (Nov 11, 2013)

10.53 9.49 TPS


----------



## KongShou (Nov 11, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Couldn't you do
> M'M'UUM'M'UU over and over again?
> 
> And pretend it doesn't simplify into M2U2



can you not do RRR'R' over and over again? im sure it count as 100 moves


----------



## Lchu613 (Nov 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> can you not do RRR'R' over and over again? im sure it count as 100 moves



Yeah but that's just slow.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Nov 11, 2013)

6.91 = 14.47. I think this is on my like 6th try?


----------



## tx789 (Nov 11, 2013)

8.83


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 16, 2014)

5.31 with L' U' L U x25, using the new gan357


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 16, 2014)

7.16


----------



## AKOM (Jun 16, 2014)

First try: 6.412 with URU'R', 15.6 TPS
Second: 6.717


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> First try: 6.412 with URU'R', 15.6 TPS
> Second: 6.717



7.162 URU'R'
7.262 RUR'U'

"du drehst eh viel schneller" LOL


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 17, 2014)

(R U R' U')*25 = 9.17: 10.91 TPS


----------



## AKOM (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> First try: 6.412 with URU'R', 15.6 TPS
> Second: 6.717



M'U should be valid to: 9.175, 10.9 TPS
and 8.771; 11.4 TPS


----------



## Petro Leum (Jun 17, 2014)

AKOM said:


> M'U should be valid to: 9.175, 10.9 TPS
> and 8.771; 11.4 TPS



M'Ux50: 15.00
6,66tps


----------



## megaminxwin (Jun 19, 2014)

RUR'U': 7.36 TPS
URU'R': 9.12 TPS
L'U'LU: 6.02 TPS

Fun times.


----------



## GuRoux (Jun 19, 2014)

10.42 seconds, 9.6 tps for M' U'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 19, 2014)

Pretty sure I got a 5.9x a while ago


----------



## maps600 (Jun 19, 2014)

7.53 single with (R U R' U')x25 on my guhong2

13.28 TPS


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

5.11 (R' F R U')25

is that fast?


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> 5.11 (R' F R U')25
> 
> is that fast?



I got 5.098

Edit: 4.491
Edit2: 4.336
Edit: I think I did it right.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jun 19, 2014)

In HTM (E' M' E M) x 12 + E' M' are 100 >.>

with U R U' R' I got a 6.5xx yesterday - with lockups


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I got 5.098
> 
> Edit: 4.491
> Edit2: 4.336
> Edit: mental note: learnt to count



so those 2 sub5s werent actually 100 moves?


----------



## Zuki (Jun 19, 2014)

Kidstardust said:


> correct me if iam wrong but 4 times complete and then four times.. or???



yes, <R U R' U'> 24 times, which is 96 moves and brings it to a solved state, then <R U R' U'> once more to bring the count to 100


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> so those 2 sub5s werent actually 100 moves?



I checked again and they were 100 moves, Rob confused me on fb. Just got a 4.7x on cam.

edit


----------



## kcl (Jun 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I checked again and they were 100 moves, Rob confused me on fb. Just got a 4.7x on cam.



wat.. I can sub 6 but not much more. I should try your trigger.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 19, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I checked again and they were 100 moves, Rob confused me on fb. Just got a 4.7x on cam.
> 
> edit



Nice!!!!
And I thinking that my 5.9x was fast PP


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 27, 2014)

13.59 :/


----------



## AFatTick (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm not that fast of a cuber (average 17)... but I got 6.813... hmm.

Also.. This is why I think I was able to do it instead of doing R U R' U', do R U' R' U. It flows much nicer and.. yeah, it works.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 29, 2014)

CHJ 4.88 on film.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 29, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> CHJ 4.88 on film.



I really want to see it.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 30, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> I really want to see it.



[video=youtube_share;6BmvxWrbMtU]http://youtu.be/6BmvxWrbMtU[/video]

He actually got a 4.7 before this but I accidentally deleted le video LOL.

He could still easily do better. 2 lock ups in this attempt.


----------



## CubeBird (Aug 24, 2014)

14.69. TPS = 6.81


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 24, 2014)

best out of 15:
11.10 TPS = 9.0
close sub 11:
12.60+ TPS = 7.94

EDIT:10.13 new PB


----------



## BboyArchon (Aug 24, 2014)

8.53 sec => 11.72 TPS Second attempt with 3 lockups


----------



## henrysavich (Aug 24, 2014)

Using U R U' R'

7.73 = 12.93 tps

I also did OH with R U' R' U'

10.93 = 9.14 tps

I'll keep trying for better, I want to break 13 tps


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 14, 2014)

11.95

11.11 now


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 15, 2014)

5.964 w/bad start/stop. First try too, couldn't beat it lol.


----------



## AKOM (Sep 15, 2014)

5.86 with U R U' R'

EDIT: 5.38 with U R U' R'


----------



## CHJ (Sep 15, 2014)

4.50 with R' F R U'

22.22 tps


----------



## TDM (Sep 15, 2014)

100/9.61 = 10.41 TPS.


TDM said:


> this cube sucks.


omg how could i have ever said that about my amazing guhong
i just got a 20.30 ao5 (4.93 tps) with it


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 29, 2014)

6.056 is best I can do
E: 5.760


----------



## Randomno (Dec 29, 2014)

13.213, meh.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 29, 2014)

25.1666... times to solved state.
TPS: 10.06694.
Used R' U R U'.
Edit: Sorry... misinterpreted the post. Did it for one minute XD I'll fix this later.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 29, 2014)

8.87 11.27 tps


----------



## Carbon (Dec 29, 2014)

5.00, best so far used R U R' D 20 tps


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 30, 2014)

RUR'U'
7.08s
14.12tps


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 30, 2014)

did 4.807 the other day, I could still do better I think.


----------



## nalralz (Dec 30, 2014)

1st attempt: 8.72 seconds = 11.5 tps
2nd attempt: 8.25 seconds = 12.1 tps
3rd attempt: 8.91 seconds = 11.2 tps ugh!
4th attempt: 7.75 seconds = 12.9 tps yay!
5th attempt: 7.51 seconds = 13.3 tps woo!!!


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 30, 2014)

M' U' M U' 
10.5 s
9.52 tps


----------



## Deathranger999 (Dec 30, 2014)

First try I got 7.63, which is 13.11 TPS.

Next PB, 7.32 at 13.66 TPS.

7.307 - 13.69 TPS.

Also, relevant Carrot.


----------



## kcl (Dec 30, 2014)

4.83 R' F R U'


----------



## rybaby (Dec 30, 2014)

R U' R' U * 25
6.15 s = 16.26 tps
I think I can do better though if I get it smoothly.


----------



## ESCool (Dec 30, 2014)

10.825
18.125 Left Hand

I guess I need to practice


----------



## ttran9235 (Dec 30, 2014)

i wonder how feliks did on this challenge maybe like 2 or 3 seconds?


----------



## AlphaSheep (Dec 30, 2014)

17.69, or 5.65 TPS using R U R' U' * 25. Yes, I turn really slowly.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 30, 2014)

ttran9235 said:


> i wonder how feliks did on this challenge maybe like 2 or 3 seconds?



dont think so, that would be like 25+ tps


----------



## TDM (Dec 30, 2014)

ttran9235 said:


> i wonder how feliks did on this challenge maybe like 2 or 3 seconds?


2 seconds = 50 TPS, lol

I did it in 9.37, 10.67 TPS. .26 TPS improvement from 3.5 months ago.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Dec 30, 2014)

6.95 seconds
14.3 TPS


----------



## nalralz (Dec 31, 2014)

OH first attempt: 23.15 seconds = 4.3 tps (slow!)
2H 6th attempt: 7.18 seconds = 13.9 tps!!! PB


----------



## MrMan (Dec 31, 2014)

Is 8 U-Perm + 1 sexy move legit ?


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

MrMan said:


> Is 8 U-Perm + 1 sexy move legit ?


No, because that's 92 moves.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> No, because that's 92 moves.



Depends on the U perm.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 31, 2014)

TDM said:


> No, because that's 92 moves.



R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2, 12*8 = 96 + SM = 100


----------



## TDM (Dec 31, 2014)

Randomno said:


> Depends on the U perm.


I assumed he used the standard RU U perm.


MrMan said:


> R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2, 12*8 = 96 + SM = 100


Depends if you count in QTM or STM... I always use STM, so I would say U perms are 11 moves. For this challenge it's probably ok to count it as 12 moves though.


----------



## alexxela (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah!!! Personal best: 7.28! 13.74tps


----------



## rjcaste (Jan 7, 2015)

7.813 after 2 tries(this was third attempt), Sub-8! No mistakes in this one.

7.813 = 12.8 TPS

EDIT: New PB, Just got a 5.824 time with ZERO lock ups, catches, or mistakes. 17.18 TPS (It was actually a lower 5 second time but I stopped the timer late )


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 20, 2015)

6.42 Seconds = 15.58 TPS
Only try today  (Haven't tried since a couple months ago)


----------



## cashis (Jan 20, 2015)

6.98 first try ever 
14.32 tps


----------

